# štreka



## elusive

Message was "Eto štreka", but I didn't find the word anywhere.
Probably it is a bad word or slang? Or maybe misspelling?


----------



## bibax

*štreka* = die Strecke (= cesta, trať, úsek, vzdálenost);
*dlouhá štreka* = die Langstrecke;


----------



## elusive

Aha!
But why he wrote "Eto"? We talked about long distance between two cities, I thought it is like "damn" or smth.


----------



## bibax

eto = это;


----------



## elusive

отлично, спасибо большое!! странно, почему этого слова нет в словарях.


----------



## vianie

elusive said:


> But why he wrote "Eto"?



Maybe because you are a Russian? I have no such info about the using of "eto" instead of "je to" in colloquial Czech. Though in the frivolous Slovak it may be heard.


----------



## elusive

vianie said:


> Maybe because you are a Russian? I have no such info about the using of "eto" instead of "je to" in colloquial Czech.



Even if it would be 'je to' i hardly see sense in "this is distance"


----------



## bibax

"eto" is a Russian word, not Czech, разумеется.

*Je to (pořádná) štreka.* =  It is a long distance.


----------



## elusive

bibax said:


> *Je to (pořádná) štreka.* =  It is a long distance.



Теперь понятно, благодарю moc!


----------

